# Jameson has arrived!!



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Well isn't he just a gorgeous boy?? Seems like he has a very mellow, sweet, personality! So happy for you!


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

He is so beautiful! Congrats on your new family member. I know it's been an exciting wait!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sadly, Jameson does not live with me. He is a much needed and much welcome member of our Poodle family and we hope to add him to our breeding program. He is living with his co-owner in Brooklyn, NY., is one of two dogs and being cherished and adored by her, her family and his Spoo sister Jessie. The wait was agonizing for both of us. He was delayed by one day because of a screw up at the airport, so you can imagine, by the day he arrived, we were both ready to climb out of our skin!! This situation is win-win for everyone involved.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

He's so pretty. I'm glad he arrived safe and sound.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

He is beautiful have been following his adventures on face book! I was horrified whenthe airline messed up! What if he had been traveling alone. He has a lot of presence even at his age like journey does.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

sulamk said:


> He is beautiful have been following his adventures on face book! I was horrified whenthe airline messed up! What if he had been traveling alone. He has a lot of presence even at his age like journey does.


We were horrified too! And I do not even want to think about what might have happened in different circumstances. But the truth is, we likely would have flown him from Prague if a human had not gone to get him, and he would have had a 1 1 1/2 hour layover in Belgium I think and been on his way, which is likely what I will do next time.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

pretty boy!!!!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations. He is beautiful!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh yes! Another pretty boy to add to your Family! Glad he made it, safe and sound!
But I wonder.......does he understand English? LOL!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Right now I think he is going on tone of voice and the look on Ann Marie's face when she speaks to him. That is how it was with Journey. Doesn't take them long to figure things out though.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

Glad I peeped this post. After I graduate from college I plan on taking my spoo and moving to Prague to teach and attend grad school. I am concerned about the trip she would have to make if I could not bring her with me and would have to put my faith in a relocation pet service. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Congratulations... what a gorgeous little boy...


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

what a lovely dog, congratulations.

PS if you didn't see the PM, I'd appreciate it Cherie if you would stop talking about me on any forum/venue. I have done nothing to you for this most recent assault on my character...and I find it very distasteful that you'd cloud your new boys arrival with yet more lies and innuendo


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Adorable! I'm glad he arrived safely.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful. So happy he is here safe and sound!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats! He's a pretty boy. When are you going to have the chance to see him?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Welcome, Jameson.  I love the hopping kangaroo boy video.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Isn't he cute? Just a jumping silly man! He is making them smile constantly!

We are not sure when I will get to meet him. Hoping for a visit next Spring if nothing sooner. But if I get enough pics and videos, I feel like a big part of the joy he is bringing everyone.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

Not to take away from such puppy cuteness, but what color is that beauty Jessie? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Jessie is a faded brown. Isn't she pretty?


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

Congratulations on your new boy.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

While temperament, health, and size are important to me, so is the color because I'm a suckered for the brown, black and silver beige.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

And yes she is simply GORGEOUS!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Jameson has been raw fed from the time he began eating solid food. I have not raw fed the dogs that live in my house, so I am so going to be watching how this helps his coats and growth. He looks to be getting lanky already. Not a chubby puppy anymore. Ann Marie posted a photo of his food for tomorrow...holy smokes. Add some broccoli, onion and soya sauce and fry that stuff up and I'd be all over that!  I think he is going to be a good sized boy. He tipped the scale today at almost 15 pounds at nine weeks old.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

His legs remind my of Jazz'. There was quite a while that I thought Jazz was mighty leggy. As a young adult (almost a year) he has grown into them very nicely.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

What more can I add. We all waited for this day. It is great to welcome Jameson home. Now is time to watch him growing up.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats to you and Ann Marie! Can't wait to watch him grow up.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone.

One more photo...this was taken at the hotel in Berlin. Had not had a chance to share this one...


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

lovely boy. i bet AM has her hands full. i know i do with Fleur!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Myfluffyjoia said:


> Not to take away from such puppy cuteness, but what color is that beauty Jessie?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank you for noticing my girl! lol jessie was a dark brown, then became a silvered faded brown, but now is getting darker again. she is 4 years old.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Jessie's Mom said:


> thank you for noticing my girl! lol jessie was a dark brown, then became a silvered faded brown, but now is getting darker again. she is 4 years old.


Her coloring look almost identical to Hibbert! I would be thrilled if he ended up looking like her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

faerie said:


> lovely boy. i bet AM has her hands full. i know i do with Fleur!


oh, tina...don't you know it! :burnout:


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Ellyisme said:


> Her coloring look almost identical to Hibbert! I would be thrilled if he ended up looking like her.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


she was actually lighter in my avatar pic. that was over a year ago. she turned 4 december 29th. since then we've noticed her coat seeming darker again. i will post more pics after this weekend.

your boy is beautiful too!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Jessie's Mom*: Really enjoy following your adventures with Jameson on FB! He is such a fun and poodley fellow! :dog:It's easy to see why you adore him. You're sure handling all the work involved with puppy-raising with grace and good humor. :nod:

So very glad I had the chance to meet you, Jessie and your DH at PCA. It makes me delight in this adventure of yours all the more! Jessie is a_ total_ sweetheart, and a true beauty!:beauty: I love that she has a "brother" now. Let the poodles play on and on and on!! I look forward to following Jameson's progress with you throughout the years.:happy:


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Jessie's Mom*: Really enjoy following your adventures with Jameson on FB! He is such a fun and poodley fellow! :dog:It's easy to see why you adore him. You're sure handling all the work involved with puppy-raising with grace and good humor. :nod:
> 
> So very glad I had the chance to meet you, Jessie and your DH at PCA. It makes me delight in this adventure of yours all the more! Jessie is a_ total_ sweetheart, and a true beauty!:beauty: I love that she has a "brother" now. Let the poodles play on and on and on!! I look forward to following Jameson's progress with you throughout the years.:happy:


awwww...:bashful: you are sweet, chagall's mom!! i'm glad you will be coming along for the ride with our very colorful little guy. he definitely made me realize that when i thought i couldn't do anything more, i find out i could! lol :juggle: i will tell you, that after all that went on with mom over the last several months, jameson and his antics have brought me right back to who i use to be - happier :biggrin:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Gorgeous gorgeous poodle puppy!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

